# moving to Northern Italy in 20 months



## Terrycolby (Aug 25, 2010)

My 3 teenagers and I plan to move in 2012 to the Piedmonte region. We would like a small village home - nothing fancy. Is $50,000 enough for a down payment? What is the percentage for a down payment from an Italian lender? I am retired and income is steady.

Thanks


----------



## stacey812000 (Feb 6, 2011)

Terrycolby said:


> My 3 teenagers and I plan to move in 2012 to the Piedmonte region. We would like a small village home - nothing fancy. Is $50,000 enough for a down payment? What is the percentage for a down payment from an Italian lender? I am retired and income is steady.
> 
> Thanks


hi good luck on your move, defiantely do it.....i live in piemonte, and i would recommend the area of asti or alessandria, i live in the are of alessandria, so i would recommend lerma or tagliolo as the village, for 50,000 you will not get much, and you for sure would have to renovate it......italy is quite expensive to live! As for down payments i couldnt advise you on this....good luck
stacey


----------



## mickisue (Mar 17, 2011)

Google "mortgage Italy" to get some idea of down payment VS ability to borrow. I'm far from expert on this, but know that income is v. impt in the calculations. 

What a wonderful place for your three kids to finish their growing up! And the availability of excellent colleges/universities, available to those who can qualify academically without worrying about the cost is even better!


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

Terrycolby said:


> My 3 teenagers and I plan to move in 2012 to the Piedmonte region. We would like a small village home - nothing fancy. Is $50,000 enough for a down payment? What is the percentage for a down payment from an Italian lender? I am retired and income is steady.
> 
> Thanks


I believe it is very difficult to get a mortgage in italy, if you are with an agency they will have a list of people who can point you in the best direction. 50.000 dollars is not a lot once converted to euro, but that depends on the price of property. The exchange rate is not good just now, but has got a little better, another idea is to use a currency exchange company who can help you get the best rates, and can hold your money for you till their is an good exchange rate, but I am no expert, and you really do need to research such bodies, good luck with your home buying.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Terrycolby said:


> My 3 teenagers and I plan to move in 2012 to the Piedmonte region. We would like a small village home - nothing fancy. Is $50,000 enough for a down payment? What is the percentage for a down payment from an Italian lender? I am retired and income is steady.
> 
> Thanks


Do you hold EU passport or a visa to live longterm in Italy? Are you trying to get a job? If you want to live on your pension and don't have an EU passport, you need to get a longstay visa, which is quite tricky to get. Your income must comfortably cover all your expenses, plus your dependants', including health insurance.


----------

